# using the Z1000 and Z750 and Z500 with theTIU



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just wanted to ask all you guys with using the the MTH Z series transformers. When you hook these up to the TIU. what is best to get? the Z-1000 because they are 100 watts? With these bricks, do you just plug them into the TIU terminals? or how do these work? 

Thanks 

I thought of the lionel brick but I got outbid on a few of these. 

Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can connect anything up to 180 watts to each of the TIU inputs and use all the power. So, the best would be the 100W one out of the choices you presented.

Those bricks all have the small round power plug on them, if you never intend to use them with the matching controller, I'd cut that off and put one of the dual banana plugs on them for easy connection to the TIU.


----------



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

*a different way to hook up your power supply*

i have been using the 14v power connector screws thinking it is the same voltage on the end termal of course i did not read the power brick specks on the top so while doing something one day i look on the top of the power brick and read it in detail. i did not know that the power bricks can put out 19v of power. i did not want to cut the barrel jack like most people do so i built this 

it is made up with about $7 dollars of parts and a little soldering 

parts you need 
RadioShack® 2-Position RCA Speaker Terminal Plate the one with a black rubber cap in the middle
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103794

size M dc power jack 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102486

about 3ft of wire i used 20acw bell wire at ace used for door bells it just hast to be not to thick

Directions

1 . un-screw rubber piece on the back it is held in place by a nut 
2. drill a bigger hole i forgot the diameter but just enough to fit the treads through 
3. install the dc connector there is a washer with a slit on it that goes on the face to stop the connector from falling through once through tighten nut
4. strip wire about 1/2 inch
5. solder the hot side so center pin is hot so solder the first pice of wire to the dc jack and connect it to the + side of the speaker termal. Helpful hint: i used flux commonly used in pluming on all of my solder connections it let it flow better 
6. do the same thing on the other side 
7.. optional i put electrical tape on the common side to stop any arcing just in case some wires touch 

the end product is something you can connect your power bricks to with out heavy modifications to your power supplies in case you want to sell them in the future. MTH does sell a part Part # 50-1017 $9.95 + shipping .which is the same thing but i did not want to pay for shipping and wait for the mail man both ways will work 

the best place i also learned a lot about wiring the TIU's is O gauge Rail-Roading DVD called Digital Command System it tells you everything you need to know about DCS 

enjoy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd have used heavier wire than #20, but I can't argue with keeping the barrel jack if you think you might want to use it. Of course, you could have just build a cord that has the matching plug for the barrel connector and the dual banana for the TIU, then you wouldn't need the extra wires.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gee, I thought that they would have made it to just plug the things into the TIU easier! But I guess that with people using multiple power supplies, the screw type ends with openings for bananna plugs is a better choice for MTH. considering all the possibilities that exist with power. 

I think Ill cut off the ends, but leave enough to reconnect if I decide to sell. 

You can use Automotive wire connectors that you Butt to the wire and they have a male and female with plastic shields. I have used them hundreds of times with installing stereo/radios in cars. 

I will be keeping the power supplys though.

thanks for the great suggestions guys.
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use the dual banana plugs for my TIU, very easy to connect and disconnect and they have a nice positive connection.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

super. I grabbed a Z1000 with the controller. i will use the bananna plugs as you suggested. 
thanks john


----------



## Yooperman (Aug 30, 2012)

*TIU/Barrel Jack Adapter Cable*

Why not use MTH's TIU/Barrel Jack Adapter Cable, Part No. 50-1017. No cutting, no fuss. Just plug it in and go.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea, didn't know they made that.  By the time you buy it and pay shipping, it'll end up costing around $15 or more, probably marginal if it's worth it.


----------



## Yooperman (Aug 30, 2012)

*TIU/Barrel Jack Adapter Cable*

My local MTH dealer has this item in stock.


----------

